# implantation of microchips



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Yesterday, we implanted microchip on the 12 puppies, for CKC Registration.

 :help:  :crazy:

What a test for me! They all screamed! lolll I am a "mom" too soft for this job!! 

Is your dog's tattooed? Or microchipped?

Hélène 

Mom & baby, 3 weeks


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is a precious picture! We have been thinking of microchiping instead of tattoing but we are concern about the chip moving as they grow. I microchipped my Cisco young and last I checked, his microchip was down below his sholder on the right side.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

The microchip can move a little, but it never disappears. This is an advantage


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They can also stop working, we had a dog in our club that was microchipped as a puppy, when he was ready to trial for his BH, they could not find the chip anywhere. They tried and tried, nothing! So he had to be microchipped again right before the trial.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Yet in Europe it has become an obligation? Why if it's so fragile?

Hélène


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dog is chipped and tattoo'd you can read his tat very well at almost 3 yrs old. Though I do know black dogs are harder to read the tat's.
I've also had chips migrate, and my concern with that is sometimes shelters won't scan the whole area to see if a stray dog is chipped. They only scan the area that is known for implant. Though my dogs would never end up stray!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I lost my yorkshire in October and I called the shelter in my area to provide the microchip number. The shelter does not have a scanner!! they said : "you must come and see here, 3-4 times a day, if your dog has been found. We don't have this "equipment". 



Wow!! Wonderful service for our lost dogs!  

So it's easy to install a microchip... it's an advantage. No need for special equipment.

just leave her mother's heart out ... lolll :blush:

Hélène


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have my dogs chipped and tattoo'd. I know both are acceptable but with both available (and tattooing free!) why not use every means available to me to possibly identify and recover my dogs? When I get their official papers from WDA or USCA I typically include both the tat and the chip, so it's my choice what to check at a show or trial.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We do both tattoo and microchip on all of our puppies before we place them, and also any dogs we get ourselves if not already done.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The percentage of chips stop working is minimal and a chip moving from the shoulders is not really an issue. The benefits of using them are far bigger than the cost-risk, IMO.

Akela is sable and his tattoo is already almost impossible to read at least than 1,5 years old, his ear skin is too dark. I've not micro-chipped yet, but will probably in about a month.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I microchip everybody. Have actually never had one cry.... just do it while they are eating something yummy.

I have seen Avid chips migrate. So far, have not seen a Home Again migrate.

We had several chips that would not scan at our club trial last year.... but turned out it was the scanner.

BTW- Great picture!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've had 2 chips fail over the years. One Avid, one HomeAgain. So it does happen. Always a good idea to check them at least once a year to make sure they're still working, and still in the right place and haven't migrated (seen that too with both brands).


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How does one tattoo their dog? I'm not familiar with that.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We chip everything here, too, the fosters and our own dogs.
I have 3 dogs with no chips though, one will never leave my side (not willingly anyway) so she never got a chip, Tristan came to us paralyzed, and come to think of it, he won't leave my side either even though he can walk, and Layla with her brain damage and spine damage can't run far enough or fast enough to leave us. So, those ones never got chips, never saw the need to do it.

The others are complete brats and may leave so they got chips LOL or came to us with them implanted.
I've learned to do the chipping myself and usually it goes well. Jeff's used to huge needles as a medic so did all the time until we did adoptions on the days he was working and I couldn't find him to implant so had to bite the bullet and do it myself.
Watch those needles. They are very very sharp. I stabbed myself in the thumb a few weeks ago and it went clear to the bone. Pain! And blood all over, from me, not the dog.
Now and again we'll nick a vein when implanting and cause a lot of bleeding for a few minutes until direct pressure fixes it.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Our old dog was tattooed. We had to redo the tattoo (complete anesthesia) because it was impossible to see. And each competition, we had to shave the dog's ear to see number.

Each identification can cause "small" problems 










Hélène


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Puppies are such Drama Queens! Their screams and crying was probably very disproportianate to the actual pain they felt. I had Gryff Microchipped with a CKC approved ISO microchip when he was around 7 - 8 months old? He was close to 16 months old when we did our BH, and when checked at trial, the scanner picked up his chip instantly, so it hadn't moved at all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> We've had 2 chips fail over the years. One Avid, one HomeAgain. So it does happen. Always a good idea to check them at least once a year to make sure they're still working, and still in the right place and haven't migrated (seen that too with both brands).


We scanned for Karlo's a day before he was testing for the BH and it didn't read. I agree, when you go to vet for heartworm test(or other annual exam), have them scan for a chip. I found out Kacies had migrated down her shoulder last spring during her HW test.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Back in the 80's we had labs and our AKC club did a tattooing event. My DH's SS# was tattooed down there inside hind leg. I am guessing they don't do that anymore so what and where do they tattoo now.

Jack was micro chipped with ResQ at our vets office a couple of weeks ago. They said it was universal but I think I've read here that there is no such thing.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

That's horrible that some shelters don't have scanners! At work, we've seen chips migrate as well. I've also seen a couple dogs with multiple chips working at the same time. How confusing would that be! Hopefully all their chips were at least registered to the same owner. All of my dogs are microchipped. Pita, my Cavalier, will be microchipped when she gets spayed. She's too much of a weinie to do it while she's awake


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Baer's breeder never tattoo'd, so I did the tattoo on the leg (too old to do in ear).

We have been tattoo'ing and micro-chipping pups born here. Our litters in Europe are micro-chipped - no more tatto'ing and it has been that way for 2 years....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Considering the fact that tattoos are hard to trace,IMO they aren't the best for ID'ing in case of AC bringing a dog safely back to their owner. There should be a tattoo database.
Chips, as long as the info is kept up to date, is the best way to ID/locate owner.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A tattoo is pretty worthless unless the person looking at it knows what they are looking at, but for me it's just another form of unique ID that I know about to prove my dogs are mine. I know the tats by heart and have pictures where they are clearly visible. The ears would have to be cut clean off to remove the tattoo and that alone is pretty obvious.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Grendel is microchipped. I'll have the vet check it at his annual appointments.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy is chipped. 
I had him done at a dog event where Maricopa County Animal Care and Control came down and the chips (and they registered them for you) were $25. Ozzy was kind of excited. The guy told me to put him up on the table, and Ozzy thought he was going to get some attention. He told me to hold his head, so I hugged him, and he was NOT expecting that huge needle! He yelped then once I let him go, looked at me like, "What the h*ll was that for?"


----------

